# Blasc Profiler



## SamboraGirl (20. April 2020)

_Hallo,_

 

_falls das Thema nicht hier erwünscht ist kann man es auch einfach löschen oder verschieben. Sorry schon mal im vorraus, falls ich nerven sollte._

_Doch hätte ich eine Frage bezüglich des Blasc3profiler für WoW um Charaktere hoch zuladen. Kann man es immer noch benutzen? Wenn ja, bin ich _

_wohl anscheind zu doof __  __um es in den richtigen Ordner zu schieben! Wobei ich es in dem richtigen Ordner hatte. Aber irgendwie funzt da nicht so wie es _

_soll __ _


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2020)

Hi,

 

die Frage ist natürlich erlaubt, das Forum war nur falsch. ^^ Ich habe es mal verschoben.

 

Die Antwort ist aber leider, dass wir den Profiler nicht mehr nutzen können, seit wir die aktuellen Items (seit Legion) nicht mehr für die Datenbank erfassen können.

BLASC dient aktuell noch der Spielzeiterfassung fürs Profil und Addon-Updates.

 

Gruß


----------

